# Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!

Am 18. März findet die Big Fish 2006 statt!



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> *BIG FISH 2006 - Internationale Angel- und Reisemesse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ich werde dort sein und übers Fischen auf den Malediven berichten. Würde mich freuen, wenn weitere Boardies kommen würden.


----------



## Big Fins (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Oh mal schauen, Lust hab ich schon.
Wo liegt das denn ungefähr?


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Liegt zwischen Saarbrücken und Koblenz. Oberhambach heißt der Ort.


----------



## Big Fins (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Ohhh wie, so weit wech :c ...


----------



## Jetblack (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Naja - für mich ausnahmsweise mal fast ein Heimspiel (im Vergleich zu Berlin)...

..ich bin da.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Naja - für mich ausnahmsweise mal fast ein Heimspiel (im Vergleich zu Berlin)...
> 
> ..ich bin da.



dito 
ich schau, dass ich´s mir einrichten kann


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Naja - für mich ausnahmsweise mal fast ein Heimspiel (im Vergleich zu Berlin)...
> 
> ..ich bin da.





			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> ich schau, dass ich´s mir einrichten kann



Wäre doch klasse, wenn man sich da sehen würde!


----------



## Ansgar (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Moin,

sorry - zu weit weg und hat keinen Airport )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## bonefish (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Ich würde ja wirklich gerne kommen.

Aber da muß ich *LEIDER* gerade Marlinfischen. #h #h #h 

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 4 Tage)


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				bonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen!



Da kann man sich ja dann mal persönlich kennenlernen! Würde mich freuen!



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja wirklich gerne kommen.
> 
> Aber da muß ich *LEIDER* gerade Marlinfischen. #h #h #h
> 
> ...



Das Leben kann so ungerecht sein!


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Hallo Kai,

du versehst sicher, das ich da anderer Ansicht bin !!!|jump: 

Aber trotzdem natürlich viel Vergnügen !
Deinen Beitrag über die Malediven würde ich schon 
gerne auch mal mitbekommen.

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 4 Tage)


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> sorry - zu weit weg und hat keinen Airport )
> 
> ...



Ab Frankfurt könnte ich Dich mitnehmen, liegt quasi auf dem weg!  



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kai,
> 
> du versehst sicher, das ich da anderer Ansicht bin !!!|jump:
> 
> ...



Schicke Dir nach Deiner Rückkehr mal meine Powerpointpräsentation! Aber erst dann, wenn Du Deinen Bericht abgeliefert hast! :m


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Das ist ja regelrecht Erpressung !!!!! :m :m 

Ich hoffe nur, das es etwas zu berichten gibt.
Wie gesagt, ich bin die letzten 25 Ausfahrten
ohne Marlinstrike geblieben. #c #c 

Aber das kann ja bei den nun kommenden 18 nur 
noch besser werden.  
(Wer aus dem tiefen Loch kommt, kann nicht mehr tief fallen) ;+ ;+ 
Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Gruß 
Marlin
(noch 4 Tage)


----------



## Ansgar (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

25 Ausfahrten ohne Strike??

Also - irgendwie stimmt das was bei Dir ueberhaupt nicht?!

Liegt es am Revier, an Deiner Technik, an der Jahreszeit, etc???
Irgendeine Vermutung?

Das ist ja schon fast ein trauriger Rekord....

Find ich aber bewundernswert, dass Du trotzdem noch mit so viel Einsatz dabei bist....

Ich fahre im naechsten Monat fuer 5 Tage zum fischen - und wenn wir nicht mindestens 2 Marline fangen, denn bin ich negativ ueberrascht.

Klar immer noch besser als im Buero   

Also, hoffe es klappt bei Dir dieses Mal

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Hallo Ansgar,

ja, das hoffe ich natürlich auch. Aber eigentlich habe ich ja nicht
25 Ausfahrten nichts gefangen. Es kam mal ein Mako von geschätzt
160 kg (350lbs) vorbei, auf einen Ilander C&R. Ich hatte auch das Glück
15 Yellowfins von 60 - 86 Kg zu fangen. Ebenso alles mögliche an Beifang, aber eben keinen Marlin. Gerade als die Yellowfins da waren wurden auch große Blue Marlin bis gewogen 1074lbs und Black Marlin bis gewogen
901lbs gefangen. Und auch etliche mit geringerem Gewicht. Aber meine
durchaus gute Crew, und ich haben es geschaft erfolgreich an jedem 
Marlin vorbeizufahren. :v :v :v 
Aber wie heißt es denn nicht umsonst ' *BIG GAME* ' was kannst du da machen ??
Neues Spiel neues Glück, dieses Jahr wird alles anders !!! :m 
Warten wirs ab.

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 3 Tage)


----------



## Ansgar (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar,
> ...Es kam mal ein Mako von geschätzt
> 160 kg (350lbs) vorbei, ...15 Yellowfins von 60 - 86 Kg ... alles mögliche an Beifang. Gerade als die Yellowfins da waren wurden auch große Blue Marlin bis gewogen 1074lbs und Black Marlin bis gewogen
> 901lbs gefangen.
> ...



Moin Marlin,

dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm... Paar nette Tunas dabei...
Allerdings schon boes nervig, wenn andere da so zuschlagen und man selber garnicht... Na, wenn ich jetzt an 5 Tagen keinen Marlin fange, denn weiss ich zumindestens das es schlimmer kommen koennte - danke dafuer |supergri  - und Dir natuerlich viel Petri und Glueck das es diesmal klappt.
Stell doch anschliessend mal ein paar Pix rein - kenne sonst keinen, der nen 25 Tage Trip macht - da muss doch einiges an Impressionen dabei rauskommen...

Achso, nur falls Du das so meintest - Big Game heisst "Grosswild" - hat also mit Spiel nichts zu tun (das haben wir hier oefter das Missverstaendnis). Aber vermutlich hasst Du das eh gewusst.
Ansonsten passt's - neues Spiel neues Glueck - also, mach's gut

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## the-kingfishers (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Good morning,
Habemich auch schon um die Big Fisch messe informiert!
Das ganze Event hört sich richtig gut an, interessante Leute die dortihr können demonstrieren!
Ich hätte echt Lust.
Leider harpert es an dem langen weg dorthin ...... habe leider noch kein Auto.
....vieleicht fährt ja jemand aus dem Norden hin......... und will die 4 Stunden nicht alleine im Wagen sitzten ..... leiste euch gerne gesellschaft!

Naja ................

Viel Spaß beim Big gamen!!!

Gruß kingfishers


----------



## Marlin1 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich sehe das locker, ich *muß* ja Anfang Juni schon wieder 
3 Wochen Marlinfischen, dann aber im Atlantik.
Also was solls, das wird schon.
Ich halts da mitlerweile mehr mit dem Fun Fishing, was kommt
das kommt, was nicht geht geht nicht.
Natürlich will man immer möglichst viel und möglichst groß.
Aber bei groß protestiert mitlerweile mein Kreuz, ja schon ein
Kreuz mit dem Kreutz. |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 2 Tage)


----------



## Ansgar (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> 1)
> ich sehe das locker, ich *muß* ja Anfang Juni schon wieder
> ...



1) Das sind ja sagenhafte Zustaende bei Dir - hast Du mal im Lotto gewonnen :q :q :q 

2) Ja, so sehe ich das auch -selbst ohne Kreuz mit Kreuz macht mir das angeln auf 20-150IBS (an der 50er) am meisten Spass - bin kein Grander Jaeger...

Also, viel Spass
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Hallo Ansgar diese Art von Negativrekord ist für Mauritius seit dem vor ca. 3 Jahren an die halbe asiatische Fangflotte im indischen Ozean Fanglizensen verhökert wurden,normal.Im BGFC sind einige Mitglieder die seit 20 Jahren nach Mauri fahren und sich nun endlich mal nach anderen Zielen umschauen.Ich gebe dir Recht so oft raus und nix gefangen da würde ich ganz schönen Frust schieben.Was ich nicht verstehe das die Mauritius Spezialisten sich nicht einfach mal für 30 Minuten in den Flieger setzen und nach Rodrigues fliegen wo die Situation um Längen besser ist .Guckst du :WWW.bluedynamite.mu

                                Tight Lines               Jan|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (2. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar diese Art von Negativrekord ist für Mauritius seit dem vor ca. 3 Jahren an die halbe asiatische Fangflotte im indischen Ozean Fanglizensen verhökert wurden,normal.Im BGFC sind einige Mitglieder die seit 20 Jahren nach Mauri fahren und sich nun endlich mal nach anderen Zielen umschauen.Ich gebe dir Recht so oft raus und nix gefangen da würde ich ganz schönen Frust schieben.Was ich nicht verstehe das die Mauritius Spezialisten sich nicht einfach mal für 30 Minuten in den Flieger setzen und nach Rodrigues fliegen wo die Situation um Längen besser ist .Guckst du :WWW.bluedynamite.mu
> 
> Tight Lines               Jan|wavey:



Hi Jan #h 

danke fuer die Erlaeuterung. 
Ja, hier ist die Situation mittlerweile so weit, dass die australische Royal Navy indonesische Fischerboote unter Beschuss nimmt, wegen Verletzung der Hoheitsrechte (und Fischrechte nateurlich). Ausserhalb der Hoheitszone geht natuerlich das wahllose Abmassakrieren weiter. 
Und wenn man denn sogar Koreanern und Japanern seine Fischrechte gibt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn danach nichts mehr los ist. Mit den riesigen Fangmaschinen und 1000en von Km's von Netzen... (Dagegen sind die Indonesier harmlos - aber da macht es die Masse, angespornt durch die hohen Preise fuer Haifischflossen in China!)

Wenn die Situation so ist, wuerde ich da auch ueberhaupt nicht mehr hinfahren - man ist ja dann irgendwie auch noch zum Fische fangen gekommen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Hi Ansgar das mit den Indonesiern nimmt offensichtlich immer schlimmere Züge an.Als wir vor ca.1 Jahr die erste Kampagne gegen Netto+Kaufland wegen des Verkaufes von Marlin Steaks durchgezogen haben wurde uns ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken erklärt das die Fische von indonesischen Longlinern nur bis max.50 KG.gefangen würden da diese nur gering mit Quecksilber+Cadmium belastet seien.Es ist allgemein bekannt das Blues+ Blacks erst ab ca.100 KG Gewicht fortpflanzungsfähig sind. Wenigstens unsere Kampagnen in Deutschland hatten Erfolg so das Netto,Lidl+Kaufland per Presseerklärung versichert haben keinen Marlin mehr anzubieten.

                        Tight Lines              Jan#h


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ansgar das mit den Indonesiern nimmt offensichtlich immer schlimmere Züge an.Als wir vor ca.1 Jahr die erste Kampagne gegen Netto+Kaufland wegen des Verkaufes von Marlin Steaks durchgezogen haben wurde uns ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken erklärt das die Fische von indonesischen Longlinern nur bis max.50 KG.gefangen würden da diese nur gering mit Quecksilber+Cadmium belastet seien.Es ist allgemein bekannt das Blues+ Blacks erst ab ca.100 KG Gewicht fortpflanzungsfähig sind. Wenigstens unsere Kampagnen in Deutschland hatten Erfolg so das Netto,Lidl+Kaufland per Presseerklärung versichert haben keinen Marlin mehr anzubieten.
> 
> Tight Lines              Jan#h



Dafür mußte ich soeben feststellen, daß nunmehr tegut Marlin-Steaks in die Produktpalette aufgenommen hat. #d #d #d 
Werde gleich mal mit Jürgen telefonieren.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Noch mal hochgeholt!

Die Messe findet dieses Wochenende statt! Wäre toll, wenn noch einige Kollegen dazukämen!


----------



## the-kingfishers (15. März 2006)

*AW: Big Fish 2006! Wer kommt hin?*

Bei mir wird es leider nix!
Tut echt sorry wäre gerne mitgekommen!
Ich rede sonst nochmal mit meiner Freundin!
Aber mal schauen, falls nix geht wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!
Gruß Kingfishers


----------

